

Show HN: Numbers.js – a JavaScript lib that adds some advanced math functionality - driscollwebdev
https://github.com/driscollwebdev/numbers.js

======
1st1
Before calling this library advanced, it would be great if at least its
'sum()' function is implemented correctly.

For instance, try to run this: 'F.sum([1, 1e100, 1, -1e100])'

Edit: for those who's interested in this, here's a link to the gh issue with
some additional explanation & code samples:
[https://github.com/driscollwebdev/numbers.js/issues/4](https://github.com/driscollwebdev/numbers.js/issues/4)

